# How do I make my chest wider?



## Mystery Man (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

What are some exercises that will make my chest wider?

All I have at home are some 25lbs dumbbells, a incline bench, and a pull-up bar.

thanks in advance


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 26, 2009)

Laying down in front of a Pavement Roller works, but you could die.


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 26, 2009)

big lats

gives you the appearance of being twice as wide

look at some bodybuilders doing a double bicep pose

their width is all LATS

of course having a fully developed chest is important
but if your going for that ultra wide appearance

DONT NEGLECT THE LATTTS


----------



## Perdido (Feb 26, 2009)

Scooby has some creative home training tips: YouTube - Killer Home Chest Workout

Otherwise you're going to have to get a better job to be able to afford more weights or a gym membership.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mystery Man said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> What are some exercises that will make my chest wider?
> 
> ...



Gym Membership might be a good start.


----------



## ItsAParadox (Feb 26, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Scooby has some creative home training tips: YouTube - Killer Home Chest Workout
> 
> Otherwise you're going to have to get a better job to be able to afford more weights or a gym membership.



Yup Scooby as some good tips for you if you can't afford the gym.

And do like everybody said if you want to look wider go for the lats. So I would say, some good supersets/giant sets for the pecs and so heavy bent over rows with some stiff arm pulldown and so pullovers. You can throw in some pulldown. If you wanna stay at home, I would say get a bar to do chins (don't forget chins variations, close grip, wide grips etc.) and you can get a backpack on your should to add some weight (grab whatever is heavy around).


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 26, 2009)

Damn.  Guess I had it all wrong.


----------



## ItsAParadox (Feb 27, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Damn.  Guess I had it all wrong.



LOL not sure at this just giving my own opinion on the subject I could be damn wrong.


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 27, 2009)

you could just turn obese

you will be very wide


----------



## ItsAParadox (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> you could just turn obese
> 
> you will be very wide



Damn bro you got me on that one!!!  Really funny


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 27, 2009)

but it totally works man


----------

